# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > ترمیم معدل و دیپلم مجدد >  کسی واسه ترمیم شهریور اقدام کرده؟؟؟

## DR Matrix

کسی واسه ترمیم شهریورماه اقدامی کرده دوستان؟؟؟کلا چی ب چیه کسی میدونه؟؟؟

----------


## bozorgvar

> کسی واسه ترمیم شهریورماه اقدامی کرده دوستان؟؟؟کلا چی ب چیه کسی میدونه؟؟؟


بله یه سری مدارک هست مثل گواهی موقت پایان تحصیلات عکس کپی شناسنامه . درخواستنامه کتبی . پوشه و ریزنمرات دیپلم میبری مدارس بزرگسالان شهرت ثبت نام میکنی . واس هر درس فکر میکنم 20 تومن باشه

----------


## AlirezA 1522

> *موقع ثبت نام حتما بگید به صورت داوطلب ترمیمی ثبت نامتون کنند...نه به صورت داوطلب آزاد که اگه آزاد ثبت نام بشید نمراتتون واسه سنجش نمیره....البته من دی ثبت نام میکنم...*


دوست عزیز تو شهر ما امدزش و پرورش می گه برای دیدن نمرات ترمیم باید کد دانش اموزی جدید رو زد یعنی اینا دارن ترمیمیهارو بصورت داوطلب ازاد ثبت نام می کنند؟

----------


## bozorgvar

> *موقع ثبت نام حتما بگید به صورت داوطلب ترمیمی ثبت نامتون کنند...نه به صورت داوطلب آزاد که اگه آزاد ثبت نام بشید نمراتتون واسه سنجش نمیره....البته من دی ثبت نام میکنم...*


اوه اوه طرف تو فرم واسم زد داوطلب آزاد که

----------


## Mr Sky

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط AlirezA 1522


دوست عزیز تو شهر ما امدزش و پرورش می گه برای دیدن نمرات ترمیم باید کد دانش اموزی جدید رو زد یعنی اینا دارن ترمیمیهارو بصورت داوطلب ازاد ثبت نام می کنند؟


نه فک نکنم ربطی به این داشته باشه
.
.حقیقتش من اینو از چن تا از کاربرای انجمن شنیدم...که واسه خرداد برای کنکور 95 ترمیم رفته بودن
.
شما این موضوع رو حتما به ثبت نام کننده بگید.....واسه محکم کاری*

----------


## DR Matrix

> بله یه سری مدارک هست مثل گواهی موقت پایان تحصیلات عکس کپی شناسنامه . درخواستنامه کتبی . پوشه و ریزنمرات دیپلم میبری مدارس بزرگسالان شهرت ثبت نام میکنی . واس هر درس فکر میکنم 20 تومن باشه


واسه شهریور تا کی وقتش هست؟؟

----------


## Mr Sky

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط bozorgvar


اوه اوه طرف تو فرم واسم زد داوطلب آزاد که


مطمعن نیستم......امروز برو پیگیرش باش ببین قضیش چیه واسه اطمینان*

----------

